
Only Real-Time Will Remain Standing - gamesbrainiac
http://nafiulis.me/only-real-time-will-remain-standing.html
======
jmatthews
Only real time will remain, sure. But will the DOM remain? Will browsers as we
know them remain? Will http remain?

To me, those are the more interesting questions.

~~~
gamesbrainiac
Those indeed are interesting questions, with the way virtual dom is gaining
traction its up for debate. Right now so much code depends on the DOM api that
it is unlikely to change. What will likely happen is that more and more ways
to sidestep the DOM's shortcomings will emerge.

